# your desktop wallpaper



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

What is it???

heres mine right now, it is thePACKs amazing blue line trigger


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I am a big gamer, so I just use the solid black background.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

By the way Innes, Spybot works much better than Ad-Aware.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

link for spybot???


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Post your desktop! Im not at home.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Mine is


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

innes go to google and type in spybot as one word. Your first hit is spybot's website. Also spybot is free-ware unlike ad-aware.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Here's mines at the moment...and don't hate on my choice of songs


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mine owns all


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Why did you gray out the AIM names??? Something to hide!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

how do you copy your desktop screen?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah I can't get all of my icons on their how do u do that?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Press the PrntScrn button and then go into Paint and click EDIT and then PASTE. VOILA! But make sure your desktop is showing when you press the PrntScrn button on your keyboard.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Why did you gray out the AIM names??? Something to hide!


 Those are two of my mistresses: if my wife finds out, she will fillet me...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you gray out the AIM names??? Something to hide!
> ...


 Strike 2!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

my desktop


----------



## NatenSarah (Sep 14, 2003)

on our dell - anha, of course!


















-Sarah


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Here ya go


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Drew said:


> my desktop


 wow drew I got 2 Q's

how come your icons are so cool?

how do you get the guinnes playlist thingy?

thanks


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

which icons?

do you have winamp? i got the guinness skin from 1001winampskins.com

http://www.1001winampskins.com/skin_details.html?skin_id=711
^


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

My Red Hairy Hermit Crab.....which I think should of made it to the finals but the pic I submitted was to small. May he R.I.P.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thi icons like the recycle bin and stuff, I bet it is windows _new_ or something


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

here is mine....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> thi icons like the recycle bin and stuff, I bet it is windows _new_ or something


 Those are part of Windows ME, 2000 and XP - older versions have different icons...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

ive got the Enterprise and Scimitar nose to nose from Nemesis movie.
well i moved ships around in a pose in Bridge Commander(and i used addon ships)


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm too lazy to change my desktop on here


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I actually took the time to get a background for this one


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Heres mine







opps that didnt work


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

mine


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

cazzi, that is hilarious.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Here's mine:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's mine at this time.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

mpdt said:



> cazzi, that is hilarious.


 Thanks


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

here is mine, the best band in the world.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

winkyee, how'd you change the bar color to purple?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

it's in the display properies on the appearence tab


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

vanz said:


> winkyee, how'd you change the bar color to purple?


 I use StyleXP from TGTSoft


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

mine


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

how do i resize images


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Here's a few that I rotate between:


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Here's my other one


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> I actually took the time to get a background for this one


haha, nice choice! here's my wallpaper picture


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

hey, xenon, why arent you running XP professional?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BeansAranguren said:


> hey, xenon, why arent you running XP professional?


 i do on my home computer, this is my work comp


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Hope my wallpaper attached...


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

this was a cool thread so i'm bringing it back up again. More pics more pics


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Kory get's my vote for the best desktop....the one with the supermodel lying prone on the beach.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Here is mine! SO EXCITING!

Edit: Couldn't post the file, well here is the pic, was on the site awhile ago. I love it!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

> Kory get's my vote for the best desktop....the one with the supermodel lying prone on the beach.


Thanks


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

cedar point worlds best amusement park


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

is cedar point in Ohio?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

here's what my wife puts up as my wallpaper..


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

here's mine.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

yea cedar point is in sandusky ohio. Cedar point is awesome if you like roller coasters you gotta go there


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

heres mine


----------

